# Best engine oil to use in a 2012 VW CC...5w30 or 5w40??



## jodebg (Sep 9, 2010)

Now out of warranty and need to change my own oil.

Wondering which is better 5w30 or 5w40?

Also, any preference in brand name or continue to use Castrol full synthetic?


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

I used 5w40 Mobil 1 Full Synthetic in my 08 Passat. Had such great results, I carried it over to my 12 R Line. I by my filters 5 at a time from ECS TUNNING for 49.99 free shipping. Hope this helps. OH yeah, I buy my oil from Wal-Mart for 27.95 plus another quart to top things off.


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

I use 5w-40 Castrol Syntech oil in my 2010 3.6 CC.

Is it the best? I really do not know, but I believe that if you are going to keep the car for a long time( over 100k miles) then I would use the thicker oil for better lubrication and wear protection.

However, if you are just going to trade it in after a few years then the 5w-30 should be just fine unless you care about the next owner

Furthermore, temperature in your area should also be considered when going with 5w-30 or 5w-40. Therefore, owners in warmer areas like myself should use the 5w-40 due to the higher summer temperatures which will break-down the 5w-30 oil faster than the 5w-40 oil (same brand and oil type) especially after a 10k oil change period, just my opinion.


----------

